# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  80 процентов мобильных устройств небезопасны

## Tcinet

87% приложений для ОС Android и 80% для iOS реализованы разработчиками с серьезными ошибками шифрования данных. Таков один из главных выводов отчета State of Software Security Report, подготовленного специалистами компании Veracode. Наиболее уязвимыми признаны приложения, выполненные на языках программирования PHP, ColdFusion и с использованием технологии Classic ASP. В целом же те или иные ошибки шифрования данных были выявлены в приложениях на 80% мобильных устройств.

----------


## chilya911

Ну, в принципе, из этого секрета никто не делает, так как все поставлено на поток по зарабатыванию денег, а о безопасности думаем лишь в последнюю очередь.

----------

